# Dressing for big scrapes



## Tin Pot (12 Apr 2015)

well it had to happen sometime.

I feel sick and look pale but my injuries are only scrapes - I've taken skin about the size of my hand off my thigh and half that off my forearm.

That'll teach me to try aero bars 

Any tips for treating?

Happened about fifteen minutes ago, I've cleaned them but don't have any dressings


----------



## Citius (12 Apr 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Happened about fifteen minutes ago, I've cleaned them but don't have any dressings



Then go to hospital. But you knew that, right?


----------



## midlife (12 Apr 2015)

Ouch, if they are full of gravel then the need proper debridement, full thickness loss of more than a two pence piece may need grafting .... If in doubt then its A&E 

Otherwise chemist for a non adhesive dressing. Did you clean them with an antiseptic?

Shaun


----------



## neil_merseyside (12 Apr 2015)

Cling film it if you've nothing else then get off to A+E pronto


----------



## AlanTh (12 Apr 2015)

I would go to A&E. As has been said, a graft may be required.


----------



## mcshroom (12 Apr 2015)

For that amount of damage it's best getting stuff checked out by the professionals. Time to go to hospital IMHO.


----------



## AlanTh (12 Apr 2015)

A graft might sound drastic measures, but it isn't. They have a piece of equipment that scrapes off a very thin layer of skin (it doesn't hurt any more than mild sunburn) and leaves no scar. Without a graft, the scrape could become more serious.


----------



## screenman (12 Apr 2015)

For us it would be the drop in centre, excellent service. I wish you a rapid recovery.

Please do not blame the tri bars.


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Apr 2015)

I think I was in a bit of shock posting - I forgot the wife has experience with this stuff and knows what to do.

She came back with a heap of stuff and I'm all dressed and cleaned.

I'm just not sure about taking the pain killers.

I was due a three hour drive this evening but I suppose the shock precludes that.

Thanks for the advice. If I'd read it I would have saved myself a bomb on the dressings


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Apr 2015)

midlife said:


> Ouch, if they are full of gravel then the need proper debridement, full thickness loss of more than a two pence piece may need grafting .... If in doubt then its A&E
> 
> Otherwise chemist for a non adhesive dressing. Did you clean them with an antiseptic?
> 
> Shaun


Mrs Pot could see it better than me, it's broad but not deep.

I'll be cycling in motorbike leathers next time.

A good excuse for a new bike helmet too.


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Apr 2015)

Hows the bike ?


----------



## Arrowfoot (12 Apr 2015)

Speedy recovery mate. Lots of good advice here as well.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Apr 2015)

AlanTh said:


> A graft might sound drastic measures, but it isn't. They have a piece of equipment that scrapes off a very thin layer of skin .




I think the OP has already met the DIY version of this piece of equipment ...... the road


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Apr 2015)

Sorry - couldn't resist

If in any doubt see A&E, it will save time and problems in the long term. A single bit of gavel can cause an infection and slow healing. As above if a graft or other treatment is neccesssary


Final thing is don't rush to the Chemist if they prescribe dressings. It can be cheaper to buy them over the counter than pay the prescription charge


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Apr 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Hows the bike ?


My flesh cushioned the impact 

Not sure but it shouldnt be bad, it was all a balance thing that I couldnt correct or unclip and cycled into the floor basically. Kerb didn't help. All my fault - I'll be blushing when I feel good enough to 

I think I recall ripped bar tape, an ejected plug and a wonky aero bar.

I was just ordering some bar tape and a new helmet anyway.

Can you get anti-scrape Lycra?


----------



## neil_merseyside (12 Apr 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Mrs Pot could see it better than me, it's broad but not deep.
> 
> I'll be cycling in motorbike leathers next time.
> 
> A good excuse for a new bike helmet too.



Really big helmet to cover your thighs...


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Apr 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Sorry - couldn't resist
> 
> If in any doubt see A&E, it will save time and problems in the long term. A single bit of gavel can cause an infection and slow healing. As above if a graft or other treatment is neccesssary
> 
> ...



£61
Pads, gauze, painkillers etc.


----------



## midlife (12 Apr 2015)

Blimey, 61 quid buys a lot of Melolin and Micropore !

Shaun


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Apr 2015)

You'll need to let it breath aswell so once you have got a bit scabby remember to remove the dressings when its convenient and let the air get to them . Otherwise you will get maggots and gangrene and smell like old people .


----------



## vickster (12 Apr 2015)

midlife said:


> Blimey, 61 quid buys a lot of Melolin and Micropore !
> 
> Shaun


Not at Boots!


I've got a medicine cupboard full of op site in a couple of sizes courtesy of too many operations at private hospitals! Great stuff being properly waterproof


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Apr 2015)

[QUOTE 3640707, member: 76"]Pictures?[/QUOTE]








Sorted!


----------



## Turbo Rider (12 Apr 2015)

When did you last have a tetanus injection? Make sure you're topped up.


----------



## neil_merseyside (12 Apr 2015)

Turbo Rider said:


> When did you last have a tetanus injection? Make sure you're topped up.



I believe boosters aren't done any more, do you know if they just they re-imunise on a case by case basis like this one, or is the standard jab system enough for a lifetime now (not that the OP sought medical help).


----------



## Dayvo (12 Apr 2015)

This should do the job:


----------



## Dayvo (12 Apr 2015)

Joking aside, I hope you make a speedy recovery.

Good advice from above. Get it cleaned out _properly, _keep it moist, and DITCH the aero bars! 

But not these ones:


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Apr 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Joking aside, I hope you make a speedy recovery.
> 
> Good advice from above. Get it cleaned out _properly, _keep it moist, and DITCH the aero bars!
> 
> ...



What do you mean keep it moist? I'm expecting it to be weeping by itself for about five days.


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Apr 2015)

[QUOTE 3640707, member: 76"]Pictures?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Apr 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> You'll need to let it breath aswell so once you have got a bit scabby remember to remove the dressings when its convenient and let the air get to them . Otherwise you will get maggots and gangrene and smell like old people .


No problem with maggots, they only eat the dead flesh, and stave off the gangrene.

I'm supposed to replace the pads every 24hrs for five days.

Unfortunately I'm skiing on Friday, and supposed to be in the White Thrill ski race on Saturday.

I suppose it's a case of HTFU...


----------



## neil_merseyside (12 Apr 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> No problem with maggots, they only eat the dead flesh, and stave off the gangrene.
> 
> I'm supposed to replace the pads every 24hrs for five days.
> 
> ...




Ah! St Anton explain £61 for plasters...


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2015)

Hydrocolloid dressing. Best stuff. Had these with a shoulder operation, weren't arround when I left a 6" square patch of my butt on the Cat and Fiddle.

So long as the wound is clean, dress it. It will weap a bit. I'm not a fan of A&E as too many folk go off there with minor injuries, and road rash is just that.


----------



## Turbo Rider (12 Apr 2015)

neil_merseyside said:


> I believe boosters aren't done any more, do you know if they just they re-imunise on a case by case basis like this one, or is the standard jab system enough for a lifetime now (not that the OP sought medical help).



Not sure. I sliced my hand open around 5 years ago though and they made me have a jab, because I hadn't had one since I was in primary school and couldn't confirm the date.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Apr 2015)

Turbo Rider said:


> When did you last have a tetanus injection? Make sure you're topped up.



Last time I was in A&E they told me I had had enough tetanus jabs to last me two lifetimes.


----------



## Turbo Rider (12 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Last time I was in A&E they told me I had had enough tetanus jabs to last me two lifetimes.



Ha, ha. I must have met one of those trigger happy types then! She gave me butterfly stitches too and they fell apart, so I had to go back in to get proper stitches, so she may have just been on day release and wandered into a uniform.


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Apr 2015)

neil_merseyside said:


> Ah! St Anton explain £61 for plasters...


Not there yet, this is London prices


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> Hydrocolloid dressing. Best stuff. Had these with a shoulder operation, weren't arround when I left a 6" square patch of my butt on the Cat and Fiddle.
> 
> So long as the wound is clean, dress it. It will weap a bit. I'm not a fan of A&E as too many folk go off there with minor injuries, and road rash is just that.



Yeah apparently I should be more worried about head injuries but I can't recall if there was a big hit. I remember the sound of the helmet scraping on the floor but the helmet looks okay.


----------



## roadrash (12 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> Hydrocolloid dressing. Best stuff. Had these with a shoulder operation, weren't arround when I left a 6" square patch of my butt on the Cat and Fiddle.
> 
> So long as the wound is clean, dress it. It will weap a bit. I'm not a fan of A&E as too many folk go off there with minor injuries, and road rash is just that.



well.............ive been called some things but................


----------



## Wobbly John (12 Apr 2015)

When I slid off on a diesel spill (on a damp road, on a corner while time trialling), I had an area the size of the palm of my hand that looked like raw steak. I just cleaned it and used one of the transparent film dressings. They can be worn for up to a week, are breathable, waterproof and do not let in infection - it worked very well.

The worst bit was shaving the wound free of hairs so that the dressing stuck properly.


----------



## windyrider (12 Apr 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> You'll need to let it breath aswell so once you have got a bit scabby remember to remove the dressings when its convenient and let the air get to them . Otherwise you will get maggots and gangrene and smell like old people .



Hang on a minute, maggots and gangrene is one thing but smell like old people!!!!!, I'm old people and at the moment I'm smelling of Ralph Lauren I will have you know !!!


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Apr 2015)

windyrider said:


> Hang on a minute, maggots and gangrene is one thing but smell like old people!!!!!, I'm old people and at the moment I'm smelling of Ralph Lauren I will have you know !!!



But Ralph Lauren is old!


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Apr 2015)

Masking the smell of wee only works for a few weeks . After that you just smell of wee and Ralf Lauren .


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Apr 2015)

Maggots eat only the dead skin. They use laboratory raised maggots to remove dead and gangrenous skin at times.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maggot_therapy
As @Tin Pot said.
I believe this, and penicillin, we learned from you all.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Apr 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> I suppose it's a case of HTFU...


Yes.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Apr 2015)

Gws @Tin Pot!
Seems Mrs Tin Pot has it under control, Did she give yo a telling off?


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> You'll need to let it breath aswell so once you have got a bit scabby remember to remove the dressings when its convenient and let the air get to them . Otherwise you will* get maggots *and gangrene and smell like old people .


Maggots would actually clean the wound.


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Apr 2015)

classic33 said:


> Maggots would actually clean the wound.



... and if you are a fisherman, you have your own handy supply!


----------



## jefmcg (13 Apr 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Yeah apparently I should be more worried about head injuries but I can't recall if there was a big hit. I remember the sound of the helmet scraping on the floor but the helmet looks okay.



I came off and hit my head quite hard - lump that turned into black eye. A&E weren't interested as I hadn't lost consciousness or thrown up. Nausea shortly after the crash wasn't enough to bother them. 

If you haven't had those symptoms, relax. If you have, go to a hospital. 

Btw +1 for nhs walk in centres for road rash


----------



## Tin Pot (13 Apr 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Gws @Tin Pot!
> Seems Mrs Tin Pot has it under control, Did she give yo a telling off?



Yup, never wants me to ride on the road again, yadda, yadda...

But as long as she's playing nurse I'll play along


----------



## windyrider (16 Apr 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Masking the smell of wee only works for a few weeks . After that you just smell of wee and Ralf Lauren .


Better than smelling of Ralf Lauren's wee ;-)


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Apr 2015)

The blood and pus is receding.

Is it a good idea to compress bruises?

I want to protect my poor limbs but not sure if a thigh compress will make it worse or better.


----------



## vickster (16 Apr 2015)

I'd let them breathe. Use ice and elevation for swelling. Heat can be soothing too


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> I'd let them breathe. Use ice and elevation for swelling. Heat can be soothing too



During downtime maybe, unfortunately I'm rather active for the next three days (and nights). 

I'm thinking of those compression strap things you can get in chemists - protect from further bumps but will the compression itself be bad?


----------



## vickster (16 Apr 2015)

Ask the pharmacist, call 111 or see the GP?


----------



## midlife (16 Apr 2015)

Not usually a good idea to compress already bruised tissue as blood flow is needed for repair and removal of damaged cells etc.

Shaun


----------

